# Want a small bit of steel Where to get it?



## woodfarmer (31 Mar 2019)

HI
I have a project and need some steel flat. Ideally 20mm thick by 100mm wide. 250 mm length would be enough, but willing to buy more to meet small order quantity. Now for the tricky bit Ideally the steel should be EN16T
Anything oversize would be ok as I can easily whittle it down on the Holbrook.

It is getting to the point where I might have to trim 100mm diameter round bar 

Anyone know from where I can get the flat?

regards


----------



## Trevanion (31 Mar 2019)

Isn't EN16 one of those things you can only get in round stock anyway?

You never mentioned why you need such a high grade (and expensive) lump of steel, It would be easier to suggest something if the application was known.


----------



## sunnybob (31 Mar 2019)

there are 100's of metal sellers on ebay. If you dont see the exact piece, ask the question of the seller.
After that use the telephone directory (remember those things from yesteryear? :lol: ) and look up steel stockists.


----------



## --Tom-- (31 Mar 2019)

West York steel normally have some and could machine into bar stock.

Cheaper option would be to find something equivalent in bar stock, they should be able to advise.

An alternative is David at Ground Flat Stock who’s accustomed to the hobbyist market.


----------



## Lons (31 Mar 2019)

If there's a Metal Supermarkets branch anywhere near you they possibly have stock or will get it and supply small quantities, I've used them a few times.

I've seen EN16 in the past, what's the "T" for?


----------



## Trevanion (31 Mar 2019)

Lons":1b6g3tmd said:


> If there's a Metal Supermarkets branch anywhere near you they possibly have stock or will get it and supply small quantities, I've used them a few times.
> 
> I've seen EN16 in the past, what's the "T" for?



Hardened and Tempered from what I understand of the lettering system, I'm not sure if that would be easy to "whittle down" without some serious tooling but I may be wrong. After all, High tensile bolts are technically H&T and you can somewhat machine them.


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Apr 2019)

There used to be firms catering for Model Engineers who supplied small amounts of all sorts. You can find loads of stuff in the gutters in Birmingham B6!

I will try to be more helpful though and see if I can find one of the Model suppliers addresses. 

https://maccmodels.co.uk/
https://www.glrkennions.co.uk/
Hope these will help, but the latter seems the best bet. 


John


----------



## Bale (3 Apr 2019)

http://www.m-machine-metals.co.uk/metals_menu.html

They supply the model engineering fraternity. Not sure if they do EN16 in flats though.

Pete


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Apr 2019)

Yes Pete. I was just thinking about the fact they supply a wide range of metals in small quantities. My choice was always a firm called Reeves (ISTR) .
It would be a help to know what the project is though.
John (hammer)


----------



## woodfarmer (24 Apr 2019)

Many thanks for your help. In the end I had to resort to buying round bar and cutting it into 20mm thick plates 
Mild steel and similar steels are easy to get, but once you go up a notch or two it very quickly gets very difficult .

regards


----------

